

2014 NASA budget at $17.6 billion now waiting for approval. - mehmehshoe
http://www.spacepolicyonline.com/news/appropriators-release-fy2014-omnibus-bill-nasa-does-well

======
valarauca1
Accounting for inflation despite the budget remaining approximately the same
(within terms of 100 millions dollars), its still declining by nearly a
billion a year due to inflation.

~~~
huxley
Compared to when? I'm not sure I follow how you arrived at the $1 billion
decline per year.

~~~
valarauca1
From 2009 to 2010 NASA's budget was decreased by ~300million per year, yet
adjusted for 2007 dollars, the budget fell by ~900million to 1 billion dollars
per year.

Interesting enough inflation is a strange metric. From 2008 to 2009 NASA's
budget was increased 300million, yet in 2007 dollars it only rose 100million.

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budget_of_NASA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budget_of_NASA)

------
mehmehshoe
Entire pdf of the budget, NASA on page 158.
[http://docs.house.gov/billsthisweek/20140113/CPRT-113-HPRT-R...](http://docs.house.gov/billsthisweek/20140113/CPRT-113-HPRT-
RU00-h3547-hamdt2samdt_xml.pdf)

